# Please help me decide if I should get this ewe...



## big brown horse (Aug 27, 2010)

As some of you know I am planning on having my own small dairy sheep herd.

I have a nice ram lamb that is 1/2 Icelandic and 1/2 E. Friesian, I also have a pure bred Katahdin ewe and a pure bred border cheviot ewe.

My original plan was to sell their offspring and use the earnings to buy a nice dairy sheep.  

I met a lady who has a 3 year old mostly Icelandic cross ewe sheep that is known as an easy lamber, she has good mothering skills, and always has twins.  Unfortunately she is not very tame.  The lady is only asking $50. for her.

What do you think?  Should I get her?  I mean after 3 years old can she be tamed enough to eventually milk?

Thanks, 
Sally


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 27, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't buy her.  I also am not a fan of Icelandics, but that's just going off what I've seen/read. I've not actually owned them.  $50 is cheap though, but that could be $50 towards your dairy ewe.  :/

I guess I'd say if you're short on space and money, don't buy her. If you have plenty of room, you could always buy her to sell her lambs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 27, 2010)

One other thing to think about is how wild she is/might be.  I had a ewe once who was very smart.  She was more flighty than my other sheep, and she knew exactly when something was up.  If I lingered too long after feeding them, she would stay away and the other sheep would follow her lead. She made catching and working with the others a PITA.  

The sheep I currently have are very calm, and I know if I brought a wild one in it would change the whole flock dynamics.  If you have a larger flock, it might not matter, but if you have a small flock, it could make things harder than they need to be.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 27, 2010)

I know it sounds cheap, Sally...but I would hesitate.  There is nothing so doggone frustrating as trying to milk a flighty and wild animal!!!  And, if that is a genetic trait, you won't want that in your herd.   

We had a cow when I was growing up and we had to tie everything....and I mean everything, to a wall and we still had a wild ride to milk her.  She was as sweet as sugar when you weren't trying to milk her but watch out if you go near those teats!  

I really regret getting my bargain sheep, as she turned out to be flighty, bossy, abusive to the other sheep, an escape artist, a trouble maker and now I believe her to be barren.  I probably won't make anymore than I originally paid for her when I sell...probably not even that much.  But I don't care...it will be worth it to get her out of my flock.  

Let us know if you get her and give us a progress report...you never know, she could turn out to be just fine and tame down like a...well...like a lamb!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks you guys. 

I think I may just wait another year to get that "dream sheep" aka an older, calm, well seasoned milker.  I have a good source for that, just need to save up some money first.

Sometimes it is hard to wait...you know how it is.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, I do!  And sometimes you take your chances and let the chips fall where they may..... at least, I do.


----------

